# How to clean, Texas Holey Rock



## dagizmo19 (Feb 19, 2009)

I recently acquired a piece of Texas Holey Rock from a good friend, It is pretty dirty at this point, what is the best way to clean it?

I was thinking soaking in 5% bleach solution and then letting dry in the sun and then rinse rinse rinse. 

Am I on the right track?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

u can use bleach....if you can tho id juss get a stiff brush a scrub in some hot water


----------



## jstntlvr (Apr 20, 2009)

I am going to try a power washer on some this weekend I will let you know how it goes

Edit: Sorry my first post and I didn't introduce myself  . Hello I am justin, I should be posting about my tank soon


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got some that was covered in dark green dried up algae. I soaked the rock in boiling water with some bleach in it and it completely cleaned of the rock and made it white again without ANY scrubbing.

To clean off the bleach after the rock was white I boiled each rock two more times in water with Prime in it. All is well with my fish now and the rock is pure white.


----------

